# How long to learn full OLL



## Ickenicke (Aug 18, 2011)

How long did it take for you to learn full OLL?

I mean the time from that you started training full OLL to that you could do full OLL.

Excuse for my english


----------



## Godmil (Aug 18, 2011)

6 weeks.
It's not too bad if you just do 1 a day (or a pair a day (if they have similar patterns or are inverses/mirrors)) then a few days of rest here and there for revision and letting things sink in.
Just be sure to actually use the ones you've learned in solves... don't fall back on 2 look, even if it's a struggle to remember the case. The more you're using the algs the quicker they stick.


----------



## Ickenicke (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to write that for me it take 2 weeks, I am using them in solves and they are working very well


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 18, 2011)

I am don't take real time for it, I like solving more, I'm now busy for 2 or 3 months.


----------



## Godmil (Aug 18, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> Oh, I forgot to write that for me it take 2 weeks, I am using them in solves and they are working very well


 
Oh you already learned them? Cool. 2 Weeks, that's pretty fast. well done.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 18, 2011)

Took me about 2 weeks. I did 4 a day And sometimes 6 a day if the ones I was learning were easy. And I already knew the basic olls so I didn't have many to learn


----------



## SkaterFly (Aug 19, 2011)

Have about 2 more to go (excluding the dot cases, which I may or may not learn). From the time I started to right now, it's been about...a month and a half? That's with already knowing 2 look OLL and a couple OLLs to start with.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 19, 2011)

I don't have the slightest clue of how long it took me; I didn't keep track because I didn't care.


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2011)

I dont know. I have had 3 different times where I told my self I would learn them all. First time was like a year ago and at that point I knew about 15 of them and in two weeks I was up to 30 of them. About 4 months ago I said I would learn the rest of them but only learned ten more in about 5 days. Then about a month ago I noticed that I had something like 15 to go and I learned them all that day and took a week to get familiar with them. So about a month? Or a year?


----------



## cubeslayer (Aug 19, 2011)

It took me over a year to learn full OLL. It's been less than a week that I now know full OLL. I learned them whenever I wanted to, so rather randomly. Happy cubing.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 19, 2011)

where did you guys get your full oll from? i mean what site


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 19, 2011)

[wiki]OLL[/wiki]
BabbynHunny (Rowan and Woner)
Anthony's site


----------



## mcciff2112 (Aug 19, 2011)

3 years. Almost there, I'll probably finish by the end of the decade (2020 [but probably not]).


----------



## RaresB (Aug 19, 2011)

Its been like 4-5 months I think and I've done like 2/3 of them but I learn them casually and when I feel like it, but by doing like this I get really used to the algs so when I finish learning them I will know all of themreally well.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 19, 2011)

1 Year and I still have about 4 left. Luckily, they're all easy 2 Look cases so they don't really slow me down.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 19, 2011)

Ickenicke said:


> How long did it take for you to learn full OLL?
> 
> I mean the time from that you started training full OLL to that you could do full OLL.
> 
> Excuse for my english


 
idk, it kinda caught me by surprise.

I never intended to learn it and had just been learning random cases from all over the place for a while. It suddenly dawned on me at one point that I could do it.

I think a slow trickle of cases is a good idea for learning 'big' systems, as you need to get used to 'knowing' and being able to use the cases before you move on. If you learn 80 cases in a few days, it won't be very solid for a while and you'll have recall problems - if you learn them gradually all the ones you know will be solid.

For something like CLL though I think you can just learn it in a day and take a week or so to get used it it.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 21, 2011)

I did basically what Thom did--a few cases at a time, only when I felt they were necessary. Usually, I'd go about learning a new case if it was bothering me that the 2-look alg I used was too slow or unwieldy. Having a "slow trickle" of cases really ensures your ability to recall and execute. It's like the case is "locked in" to your memory.


----------



## Florian (Aug 25, 2011)

After 9 Month of using 2Look-Oll i learned the rest in 30 Days


----------



## Chrisalead (Aug 25, 2011)

It took me 4 weeks. I was learning between 1 and 4 a day depending on the similarity between the algs.
Something surprises me : how easy it is to switch to a new alg for an OLL / PLL now (which is great of course !).


----------



## Godmil (Aug 25, 2011)

Chrisalead said:


> Something surprises me : how easy it is to switch to a new alg for an OLL / PLL now (which is great of course !).



Yeah, alg learning (and dropping them in when you already are comfortable with the method) certainly does get easier. I remember PLL's being really tricky at first, but I'm totally fine with swapping a new one in now. I think I've replaced about 40 algs since learning OLL/PLL


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 25, 2011)

Not only doing the slow trickle method of learning OLL, I think a good way to learn it is by learning a bunch of easy cases first, more like "freebies." You can get ~30 OLLs of common algorithms you already know.

http://fatboy.geekside.com/cube/learnll.txt

I give you those ~30 freebie cases right there.

After that, start learning the alg by triggers and all other ideas suggested in this thread.


----------

